# Any one mounted a scope/laser pt111



## emcs.security (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a PT111PRO 9mm and would like to mount a Red Dot scope [ BSA PMRS Panoramic Red Dot Multi-Reticle Sighting System ] or a Laser to it .. 
Does any one have any ides or suggestion on how to do it..
Thanks 
emcs.security by Rick
:smt068


----------



## emcs.security (Sep 14, 2008)

According to Taurus MFG. I can not drill or cut into the frame.. 
So I'm now thinking about epoxying something like the 
AIMTECH HANDGUN SCOPE MOUNT to the frame..
Pictured here http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=61&title=HANDGUN SCOPE MOUNT
I'm looking more for a way to mount a scope or a laser above the slide.
Sorry for not making myself more clear..


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

There are "slide-ride" red-dots, like I assume the one you linked to, and there are a few bottom-rail-mounted scope mounts, but none I know of for Tauri, but then, most are universal...

Jeff


----------



## emcs.security (Sep 14, 2008)

JeffWard
Thanks for the information .. I learned about "slide-ride" red-dots did not know about them..
It is the mounting of the scope that I'm most concerned about ..
I'm looking more for a way to mount a scope or a laser above the slide.
Sorry for not making myself more clear..


----------

